# Web Development > ASP.NET How to give the hyperlink in inside the gridview row

## Santhana KrishnaN

How to give the hyperlink in inside the gridview row for a particular text. for example from a particular row has the following text,

paid By cash Receipt number: EASA001.

I want the link only for EASA001.
pls tell me the solution

----------


## rupesh21280

1) Go to Griidview Task ->Edit Colums->
2) Add columns as per the columns will be returned from the database by clicking on bound field.
3) As soon as you add the bound field in the selected field. provide that field with the datafield.
4) Now use convert into item template to operate on the field manually. This field will be your receipt number field.
5) No open the source code. Search for 
Add the following code:


Databind("recieptno")


Regards,
Rupesh More.

----------


## Santhana KrishnaN

Hi
You just give the hyperlink field inside the gridview code in source code (aspx page)
regards
santhanaM

----------


## vikasvaidya

Hi Santhana,

You can do that by
1. Create an ItemTemplate in gridview and define ur static hyperlink here ie. you know for any of the item
2. go to HTML view and replace the static values in hyperlink by <%# DataBinder.eval(COLUMNNAME) %>

COLUMNNAME is the name of the datacolumn 

How's that!!

--V V--
Vikas Vaidya

----------

